
Oldest animal painting' discovered in Borneo - fpoling
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-46114423
======
strainer
Its a puzzle how paintings were added tens of thousands of years apart, yet
not cluttered by random additions in the intervening thousands of years.

Its also rather sweet how the stick-people added 15 thousand years ago, are
holding hands and dancing. Perhaps someones note of celebration on finding the
older paintings ?

